# Retirer le pied d'un iMac 27 pouces



## Charle (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un sait il si le pied de l'imac 27 pouces MK462FN/A peut être retirer pour fixer un accrochage sur arbre?

Je lis sur la toile que sur ce modèle le pied ne peut ôter.

Merci de vos réponses

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2016)

Une vidéo très claire...






...et chez Apple... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...teurs-apple-thunderbolt-ou-led-cinema-display

*Edit :* et tu avais un article dans MacG... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2013/04/apercu-de-limac-vesa-77700 ...


----------



## Daffy44 (2 Janvier 2016)

Oui il faut l'adaptateur pour y fixer la grille permettant de rendre Vesa compatible et donc "accrochable" la chose.


----------

